# DIY adjustable main carb jet for Honda+clones



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

As some of you may be aware, there's a looong thread on the Honda forum about rejetting to get more power, but the rejetting issue is not isolated to Honda engines (it affects clones as well).

There are others that use the adjustable jets from waterlooboy but unfortunately, they are not always readily available (I'd buy from him again if they were available).

I seem to have found another source for adjustable jets for the Honda/clone engines: *click here*

Unfortunately, I don't have a suitable metric thread file nor do I have a 8mm x 1.0mm die in my tap and die kit... but they are not that expensive ($10).

I'm going to try this and report back.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Good info ...going to try


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

following .........


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's an interesting hack. You might also be able to borrow a tap and die set or re-threading kit from a local auto parts store.

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...ring-file-tap-and-die-kit/67080/4700281?pos=8

.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's an interesting hack. You might also be able to borrow a tap and die set or re-threading kit from a local auto parts store.
> 
> https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...ring-file-tap-and-die-kit/67080/4700281?pos=8
> 
> .



I'm more of a "buy rather than rent" kind of guy when it comes to tools. 


I found a US-made M8x1.0 die for $7 with shipping and the 631638 jet was $9 with shipping. I already have a pin vise and ̷̶̷#̷̶̷5̷̶̷6̷̶̷ ̷̶̷s̷̶̷i̷̶̷z̷̶̷e̷̶̷ ̷̶̷d̷̶̷r̷̶̷i̷̶̷l̷̶̷l̷̶̷ ̷̶̷b̷̶̷i̷̶̷t̷̶̷.̷̶̷.

2022 Edit: I recommend first drilling out the main jet with a #60 jet if you are using the Tecumseh jet, and see if you get the engine to run correctly afterwards. Drilling out the main jet with a #56 bit made that engine run rather rich and it did not provide the adjustability I was looking for.


----------

